# Rhinogobius sp.



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Doubtful I'll ever get a species ID but I don't mind anyhow. I've got some spawning going on but I'll leave the fry-raising for when I have more time. In the meantime they're just great to watch.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Awesome, they look like they have real characters.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks. Yeah they do. I watch them for hours! That male has two ripe females in the one piece of wood and the females are always bickering with each other over who gets to be the lady of the house.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow what do they eat they have a huge mouth for a lil fish


----------



## AlwaysCichlids (May 8, 2009)

can you have these in a community tank?


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

This things are so ugly that I would love to have some


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

herny said:


> wow what do they eat they have a huge mouth for a lil fish


They're not very picky. They'll eat flakes and pellets but they love live worms when they can get them and they get them often since I keep them with some fish that will not take prepared foods.



AlwaysCichlids said:


> can you have these in a community tank?


Sure can, but the community should be made up of smaller and more peaceful fish, preferably nothing the gobies can fit in their mouth. My own gobies won't eat the little male endlers but I've seen the big male try to eat another goby, those where the ones I have to keep in the 5.5.



Drowned said:


> This things are so ugly that I would love to have some


That's why I like them. They look so grumpy all the time! lol

For anyone who's interested in their set-up:
Tank is a standard 50 gallon tank. Forgive the quick unflattering shot.









Filtration: 3 sponge filters
Substrate: playsand
Decor: Grapewood
Plants: Cryptocoryne spiralis, Crypt. walkeri, Crypt. ciliata, Java fern, Crinum calamistratum and some floating Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Fish:
16 Rhinogobius sp
15 endlers livebearer
15 Trigonostigma espei
10 female bettas
8 Cyprichromis sp. Jumbo Speckleback
5 Dermogenys pusilla
5 Badis badis
4 Nannacara anomala
3 Mikrogeophagus ramirezi
3 Farlowella sp
2 Ancistrus sp "Starlight"
2 siamese algae eaters
2 Chlamydogobius eremius
and one completely blind (eyeless) Anomalochromis thomasi.

Now for anyone who feels compelled to tell me that my tank is overstocked and Cyps don't belong in with the other fish, I know this.
I like my stocking and it will stay that way. The Cyps were not doing well in a grow-out tank of their own, they are young and temporary and will be moved to another tank as soon as they are no longer bite-sized. :wink:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I like gobies also. They are SO cute! Your tank looks nice. :thumb:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i really like the unique stocking plane very nice tank and jsut great all around


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank you guys!
After doing so many searches on gobies it's amazing to see how many there are. There are SO MANY!!! lol


----------

